# Hexzahl in ASCII umwandeln



## Sandra09 (16. Apr 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte Hexzahlen in ASCII umwandeln. Jedoch möchte ich bspw. für 0xD nicht "D" bekommen, sondern das ASCII-Zeichen für 13 (also Enter).

Weiss jemand wie ich das machen könnte?
Danke!


----------



## The_S (16. Apr 2009)

Integer.parseInt("D", 16);


----------



## Sandra09 (16. Apr 2009)

Damit erhalte ich aber einen Integer zurück, brauche aber einen String. Für "D" also zum Beispiel "\r".


----------



## The_S (16. Apr 2009)

String str = String.valueOf((char)Integer.parseInt("D", 16));


----------

